# Lorenzo clutch watch 2



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

It's not even close to time to start this again but I wanted to show off pics of my little troopers so here it is. 

Here's a link to the first clutch: watch http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/74657-lorenzo-clutch-watch.html

Since the last clutch watch, I have acquired 3 froglets that I'm planning to grow up for my male. They were reported to be around 3 months OOW when I got them so I figure they are 6-7 months now. My adult male started calling around 8 months. So, maybe it won't be long before any males in the froglet group show themselves. I'm hoping for at least 2 females but I'll take 1.

These froglets are still small. They had a rough start. They've been living in a back room in stark plastic QT tubs since their arrival. They were dragged to the vet twice for swabbing and tested positive for chytrid from two different labs. They were treated for 11 days with itraconazole. Then I had a stoke and spent a week in the hospital. They did get fed once during that time but they were pretty hungry and dry when I got home. Remember, they were in plastic tubs, not vivs. The frogs in vivs never missed me. Actually, I was amazed that these guys were alive. I was having dreams at the hospital that I went home to shriveled up dead Lorenzos. They were dragged back to the vet for more swabbing and a now negative chytrid test, a couple weeks ago.

So, here we are. It took me a full week to set up 4 simple 10g tanks but it's done and I'm glad to have them out of the tubs. Tanks are seeded and they should fare much better if they are suddenly left on their own again. 

The plan is to keep them separated and put the male into the female tanks for breeding only. Then removing him again after a clutch or two. It seems that the people who were trying to breed Lorenzos were losing their females (me included). Just in case we were not giving them enough down time, I am going to be very careful about not pushing them too hard. 

My male taking a bath: 









His harem:

























What the tanks look like (very simple blah)









ETA:
Their tank 'rack'. Glass is covered (outside and between tanks) to give them some privacy and help them feel more secure


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

frogface said:


> It's not even close to time to start this again but I wanted to show off pics of my little troopers so here it is.
> 
> Here's a link to the first clutch: watch http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/74657-lorenzo-clutch-watch.html
> 
> ...



Where did you get them??They are next on my wishlist....need more space! Lol


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that you were in the hospital. I hope you're okay.

I have two groups of offspring from my original pair and one group starting laying eggs about two weeks ago. Both clutches look bad, but I have some hope for the future. I think the idea of seperating them after laying a few clutches is a good one.

Just wondering who might be selling frogs with Chytrid and I wonder if they know this.

Good luck! Richard.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Richard. I was hoping you'd come by 

The breeder is aware of the positive chytrid tests and has stopped selling frogs while they check their collection. They tested on their end and got one positive and one negative test. There is a question of false positives. My froglets came in very healthy looking and active. I decided to go ahead and treat rather than take chances that the tests were wrong.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Great looking frogs, Kris. Definitely an underrepresented locale in the hobby. May I ask what your source/price was for the Itraconazole, and which lab you use for your PCR testing? Answer by PM is fine if you would prefer.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I got the Itraconazole from the vet. It came with saline bags and had to be mixed. So, the med, saline and various syringes and stuff, the total was 80 bucks.

The first lab I used was Research Associates Laboratory

The second and third testing was done here Zoologix: PCR testing for animals


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Hope you`re at least feeling better Kris, and good luck with 
the frogs.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hope you're in good health!

And I'll be watching this thread as well


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

updates? =]


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

How about some pics of the froglets?

Lorenzo 1

















Lorenzo 2

























Lorenzo 3


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for always setting a good example of doing things the right way, so glad you decided to stay in the hobby with everything you have goin on. Stay awesome Kris!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Time for an update 

All Lorenzos continue to do well. The froglets are now about one year old. My male is almost 5 years old. Wow time flies! I decided to try to sex them today, using my trusty male. He tried to fight all of them (when discussing the frogs I'll stick to the numbers I gave them in the last post 1-3). Lorenzo 2 and 3 responded with female type courting behaviors, Lorenzo 1 responded with calling. I'm pretty satisfied that the froglets are 1.2, making it 2.2 with my male included. Here's the pics:

Lorenzo 2


















Lorenzo 3



















Lorenzo 1 (can only see his nose but they were definitely both calling)









Each frog is still in its own 10g tank. I'll be working on 20gs for each of them and will breed them slowly, separating them back to their own tanks periodically. I have a few more months to let them grow while I get the tanks done.

eta: in all of the fight pics, my male is the frog on top.


----------



## joneill809 (Feb 25, 2012)

2.2! How exciting Kris! Keep the updates coming!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey, any updates on the Lorenzos?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It's been kind of sucky the past year or so. Anyway, I still have these guys and they are still doing great. I'll try to update soon.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't think there is any need to apologize Kris, this definitely has been a hard year for you. I'm just glad you and the froggies are doing alright 

Yay update! I'm looking forward to hearing more about these guys. 

John



PS- I also gave you a "thanks" since the last thing you need is 666 next to each of you're posts


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

FroggyKnight said:


> PS- I also gave you a "thanks" since the last thing you need is 666 next to each of you're posts


LMAO I almost asked if one of you guys would 'thank' my post


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Haha, no problem Kris! 

John


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

It's just that we liked the thread so much, and were wondering if there were any updates


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

A real update. 

I still have these guys in their 10 gallon tanks. Just haven't managed to get their 40 breeder set up yet. Hopefully I will do so, soon. In the meantime, I've paired them up in the 10gs. Anyway, they've been through multiple bad clutches over the past few months. Finally I have some development!










There is also a clutch on a leaf that is looking promising. This pair (my original male and one of the new females) has been climbing into the vines and laying on leaves. They have 2 small huts and 4 film cans but they like the leaves. 

The second day, he went up to water and turned them all upside down. I had been flipping eggs back over, but, Ed always said a viable egg will right itself. So, I left these alone. I think that some previous eggs might have succumbed to manhandling when they were too delicate. Well, what do you know? They seem to be turning back over. I'm hoping that's a good sign. Either way, he is whispering in her ear and pointing at the next leaf as I type this.


----------



## joneill809 (Feb 25, 2012)

Well done Kris! Glad to hear it's going well! It's great you got the old line male going.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Massive grats from here Kris,sometimes we all have to keep pushing and then one day it all starts to turn good,looks like that day has finally arrived. All the luck in the world mate,from us both. Plus so sorry to read of your health problems,so a double whammy of luck their too..

Lovely reading through this Kris,thanks for both sharing and inspiring 

best

S&S


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

yaaayyyyy!!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

After a few bad clutches, things are finally looking up


----------



## joneill809 (Feb 25, 2012)

Well done Kris! It's great to things are working out! Do you still have them in a group in a 40B?


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Glad to see you posting! Pretty cool about the tads too


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

This one's for you, Bill 










(Hi Sally  )


----------



## joneill809 (Feb 25, 2012)

Well done Kris!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Good luck . 'Fingers crossed' for ya


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

frogface said:


> This one's for you, Bill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow that's such a nice tad container!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrats Kris! That's awesome!

I have my group of 3, but no interest in breeding yet. I'm not going to rush them. 

-Chris


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow .. gotta agree that's a heck of a nice tad setup haha


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

topher said:


> Wow .. gotta agree that's a heck of a nice tad setup haha


Nothing's too good for my babies. Now just need to set up the jaccuzi and wet bar.


----------



## joneill809 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey Kris! Did you end up pairing them off or grouping them in the 40b? I like the grow out - appropriate digs for an animal from Bills line


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been trying to get the 40B up for more than a year and a half now. Now it's almost done, for real. I've got the false bottom and substrate in, some plants, some wood. More wood is on the way. I'm making 4 levels; the bottom/pond level, substrate level, wood platforms level, then the top will be branches that will be here soon. I hope it ends up looking good because I'm going to post pics.  

Right now they are still in pairs in 10gs and I move them around to give them each some quite alone time.


----------



## joneill809 (Feb 25, 2012)

Can't wait to see the 40b! Glad you are having success with the rotations. Is the second pair depositing as well? Exciting times!


----------

